# Crear Tacometro Digital de rpm.



## Christian Seuba (Sep 10, 2013)

Buenas, me encantaría poder hacer un tacometro parecido a este, pero el creador no contesta ni quiere dar como lo hizo, alguin sabe como lo hizo, o hacerlo parecido, aunque solo tenga los leds y los numeros.

El video: youtube.com/watch?v=uQtFRELwx0o  Borren el espacio

Gracias. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2013)

Es una combinación de circuitos , fijate por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=tac%F3metro&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D903996&ref=&ss=2710j885500j10


----------

